# breeding swordtails.....



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

hey can you cross breed swordtail breeds? ex. neon+green or velvet+neon?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All the petstore swordtails are the same species so crossing breeds is not a problem. Green is closest to the wild type so its a good one to cross to all the others.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

As with all livebearers, given the chance they will cross breed.They will sometimes even cross breed with other platy varieties.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok cool cuz my brother has like 4 females that are neons and the male he got was just labled swordtail and he hasn't really seemed very interested in them. i guess it will just take some time. with the platies is it just certian kinds or will the cross with any platy? i have seen pics of that cross befor anf it looked really cool! i was telling my brother that he should try it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Swordtails have been hybridized with platys so they do crossbreed readily. I would rather see male platy to female sword as swords tend to be a bit larger than platys and that would carry through to the fry.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok cool. i was wondering how big platies got cuz the ones at my LFS are huge! they are probably full grown though.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i think platies get around 2 to 2.5 inches. Our lfs might get some sort of dwarf platy because they only get1.5 inches max i had one for 1 year and thats the biggest it got


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

the ones at my lfs are like 2.5 so they are probably full grown.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

at the pet store i asked they said you cant cross breed pinapple sword tales


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Of course you can. Once again, ten month old post.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

2.5 inch platies? Those are huge. 

Pineapple swords are just X.helleri like any other, and can crossbreed like any other. However, I seriously doubt that you'll be able to see any trace of "pineapple-ness" in the resulting fry. That might be what the guy at the petshop meant, but he probably didn't.


----------



## FishyMama79 (Aug 14, 2008)

elvis332 said:


> at the pet store i asked they said you cant cross breed pinapple sword tales


My male red wag swordtail got my female pineapple swordtail pregnant and she just dropped. Unfortunately I only found four fry, but they are all a very pale yellow. I am very curious to see if they change coloring to look more like the red wag as they get older.


----------

